# red hairs vs trichs



## robtoker (Sep 22, 2009)

ok i no alot of growers who have been doing it for over 10 yrs they just look at the hairs he says 75% red hairs is ready to cut so please clear this up what is hetalkin bout and alot of people say read the trichs y does this guy have such dank bud


----------



## cee (Sep 22, 2009)

robtoker said:


> ok i no alot of growers who have been doing it for over 10 yrs they just look at the hairs he says 75% red hairs is ready to cut so please clear this up what is hetalkin bout and alot of people say read the trichs y does this guy have such dank bud


 For my grows they almost go together but i am sure it depends on the strain. When my buds are mostly red haired and i look at the trichs with a microscope they are amber/cloudy. Since I find it hard to get a good look through the microscope I go by the pistils-if they are mostly red and receeding it is time to chop, any white pistils the trichs are usually more clear/cloudy.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 22, 2009)

robtoker said:


> ok i no alot of growers who have been doing it for over 10 yrs they just look at the hairs he says 75% red hairs is ready to cut so please clear this up what is hetalkin bout and alot of people say read the trichs y does this guy have such dank bud


 
THC is produced in the trichome heads. That is the only place you find THC. It is known that at different stages of trichome color different effects will be more pronounced or less pronounced. That means if you harvest according to trichome color you can fine-tune what you have grown to your own taste, what you like or want or need the most. 
&#12288;
So doesnt it make sense to monitor the trichome color if you want to be able to harvest at what is the peak time to harvest so you get what is very best for you? If it makes sense then why would someone guess what stage their trichomes might be at by looking at pistil color? 
&#12288;
If you wonder if you might need to get gas for your car do you stop and get out and look at the rear of the car to see how high it is riding to judge if you need gas or do you just look at your gas gauge? Pistil color is looking to see if the rear of the car is riding high or low, trichome color is the gas gauge. 
 

*What are Trichomes?* 








*capitate stalked trichome photo by:* Eirik

Although cannabis resin glands called trichomes are structurally diverse, they come in three basic varieties: 


*Bulbous:* 
The _bulbous_ type is the smallest (15-30 micron). From one to four cells make up the "foot" and "stalk," and one to four cells make up the "head" of the gland. Head cells secrete a resin - presumably cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the head cells and the cuticle. When the gland matures, a nipple-like protrusion may form on the membrane from the pressure of the accumulating resin. The bulbous glands are found scattered about the surfaces of the above-ground plant parts. 

*Capitate-Sessile:* 
The second type of gland is much larger & is more numerous than the bulbous glands. They are called capitate, which means having a globular-shaped head. On immature plants, the heads lie flush, appearing not to have a stalk and are called _capitate sessile_. They actually have a stalk that is one cell high, although it may not be visible beneath the globular head. The head is composed of usually eight, but up to 16 cells, that form a convex rosette. These cells secrete cannabinoids, and related compounds which accumulate between the rosette and it's outer membrane. This gives it a spherical shape. The gland measures from 25 to 100 micron across. 

*Capitate-Stalked:* 
Cannabinoids are most abundant in the _capitate-stalked_ gland which consists of a tier of secretory disc cells subtending a large non-cellular secretory cavity. During flowering the capitate glands that appear on the newly formed plant parts take on a third form. Some of the glands are raised to a height of 150 to 500 micron when their stalks elongate. These capitate-stalked glands appear during flowering and form their densest cover on the female flower bracts. They are also highly concentrated on the small leaves that accompany the flowers. The male flowers have stalked glands on the sepals, but they are smaller and less concentrated than on the female bracts. Male flowers form a row of very large capitate glands along the opposite sides of anthers. 







*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denote capitate-stalked trichomes with green arrows, the bulbous trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the capitate-sessile trichomes. Cyan arrows denote cystolith hairs. 

*Life inside a capitate-stalked trichome* 





*image by:* Snaps_Provolone
Disc cells, attached to leaf or bract by stipe cells _(*RED*)_ & basal cells _(*GREEN*)_, release fibrillar wall matrix into secretory cavity where it contributes to thickening of subcuticular wall during enlargement of secretory cavity. Plastids _(*ORANGE*)_ in disc cells produce secretions called lipoplasts which synthesize quantities of lipophilic substances that accumulate outside the plasma membrane, migrating into the endoplasmic reticular cytoplasm and through the plasma membrane and cell wall into the secretory cavity where they form vesicles _(*BLUE*)_ in the secretory cavity. Vesicles in contact with the subcuticular wall release contents that contribute to the growth of the cuticle during the enlargement of the secretory cavity. THC occurs in the walls, fibrillar matrix & other contents surrounding the vesicles, but not in the vesicles. Trace amounts of THC is present in the disc cells. 






*photo by:* Eirik


*When to harvest your trichomes* 
There are several schools of thought as to when it is the time to harvest. I shall attempt to explain how you can determine the harvesting time that will produce the most favorable psychoactive effect for your individual preferences. 

We are most concerned with the capitate-stalked trichomes, as these contain the overwhelming majority of the psychoactive cannabinoids _(THC, THCV, CBN)_. Different cannabinoids affect the high in a multifaceted manner. 

*THC:* 
delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol & delta-8-tetrahydrocannabinol - THC mimics the action of anandamide, a neurotransmitter produced naturally in the body, which binds with the cannabinoid receptors in the brain to produce the ?high? associated with marijuana. THC possesses high UV-B _(280-315 nm)_ absorption properties. 

*THCV:* 
tetrahydrocannabivarin - prevalent in certain South African and Southeast Asian strains of cannabis. It is said to produce a ?clearer high? & seems to possess many of the therapeutic properties of THC. 

*CBD:* 
cannabidiol - previously believed to be psychoactive, or to contribute to the high by interacting with other cannabinoids, conversely the most recent research indicates that CBD has negligible effect on the high, it is however a strong anti-inflammatory, and may take the edge off some THC effects, such as anxiety. CBD as a non-psychoactive cannabinoid appears to be helpful for many medical conditions. CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). 

*CBN:* 
cannabinol - a degradation product of THC, produces a depressant effect, ?fuzzy? forehead. 

*CBC:* 
cannabichromene - non-psychoactive , a precursor to THC. 

*CBG:* 
cannabigerol - non-psychoactive, hemp strains often posses elevated levels of CBG while possessing only trace amounts of THC. 

Heavy trichome production is not necessarily an indication of a potent plant. Some hemp strains have moderate layers of trichomes yet pack only a strong headache. In a drug strain, a thick layer of trichomes is a symbol that it may well posses an elevated potency level, but it is certainly not a guarantee. 

What defines a cannabis drug strain is the plant's ability to produce THC & THCV. 

A small 25x or stronger pocket microscope, which can be picked up inexpensively at an electronics store like Radio Shack, works well for getting a closer peek at your trichome development. We are examining are the capitate stalked glandular trichomes, the coloration of these gland heads can vary between strains and maturity. Most strains start with clear or slightly amber heads which gradually become cloudy or opaque when THC levels have peaked and are beginning to degrade. Regardless of the initial color of the secretory cavity, with careful observation you should be able to see a _change in coloration_ as maturity levels off. 

Some cultivators wait for about half of the secretory cavities to go opaque before harvesting, to ensure maximum THC levels in the finished product. Of course nothing tells the truth more than your own perception, so try samples at various stages to see what is best for you & the _phenotype_ your are growing. While you may be increasing the total THC level in the bud by allowing half of the glands to go opaque, the bud will also have a larger percentage of THC breakdown products such as CBN, which is why some people choose to harvest earlier while most of the secretory cavities are still clear. 

Indica varieties will usually have a 10-15 day harvest window to work with. Sativas and Indica/Sativa hybrids often have an extended period to work with. 






*photo by:* Eirik






*photo by:* Proof_of_the_pudding
The figures above denotes clear trichomes with green arrows, the cloudy trichomes with yellow arrows & the red arrows mark the amber trichomes. 

*Why did trichomes evolve in nature?* 
Cannabis has evolved trichomes for a multitude of uses in nature, some of these require THC & other cannabinoids to be effective, and others that do not. 

*Insect Protection:* 
Many insects find the thick coating of trichomes unpleasant, this offers a level of protection for the developing seeds. 

*Animals:* 
The layer of trichomes and cystolith hairs makes cannabis less palatable to many herbivores & omnivores. 

*Desiccation:* 
The layer of trichomes helps to 'insulate' the pistilate (female) flower from low humidity levels and high wind. 

*UV-B Light:* 
UV-B light is harmful to living things, THC has very high UV-B adsorption properties, thus cannabis evolution may have favored the evolution of genotypes that produced these THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes as a built in 'sun-screen' for protection against UV-B light rays. 

*Fungal Protection:* 
Some of the compounds present in the trichomes actually inhibit the growths of some types of fungus. 

Quite possibly, the most important reason for the evolution of the THC laden capitate-stalked trichomes is the intercession of man in the natural selection process, favoring genotypes that produce copious amounts of THC laden trichomes. 
__________________




Trichomes 

Trichomes are small appendages that look like hairs. They are produced by marijuana, and other plants. Female marijuana plants produce certain trichomes that are a rich source of THC. These trichomes can be found in their largest concentration on the buds. They start out clear, turn a milky color, then turn amber (light brown). 

The trichomes in picture 1 are clear. After the plant has flowered for a few weeks, the trichomes start to turn a milky color (picture 2). After a few more weeks, they will be totally milky in color. In the later stages of flowering, trichomes will turn to a light brown color (picture 3). The amount of time required to get to this point depends on the marijuana strain and the growing conditions. 

In picture 2 you can see the stems have started to turn from a clear color to a milky translucent color. For maximum THC content and a more cerebral and energetic high, harvest your plants when a majority of the trichomes on the plants in your garden are a fully milky translucent color. 

You can wait until most of the trichomes have started to turn amber, but the resulting marijuana will produce more of a sleepy body stone than it would if plants were harvested earlier. The trichome in picture 3 is about 90% amber, with just a trace of the milky translucent color it previously possessed. 

After the trichome is fully amber in color, the THC starts to degrade. This makes it very important to harvest marijuana at the time before a majority of the trichomes have attained a total amber color. If not, the marijuana will not be as potent as it could have been. 

On your first harvest, if you are having a hard time judging when to cut the plants down, a good rough guide as to when to harvest a plant is to wait until 50%-80% of the white pistils (hairs) have turned dark (usually brown or red) and about 10% of the trichomes start to turn amber. 

Do not be in too much of a rush and harvest when you see the first amber trichome. It is normal for a small number of trichomes to mature several weeks prior to optimal harvest time. But when 10% or more of the trichomes are turning amber and 50%-80% of the white pistils (hairs) have turned dark, you should consider harvesting your plants.


----------



## Twistedfunk (Sep 22, 2009)

I harvest mine when the trichs are thick and cloudy. When they being to turn amber then I set em up for harvest. In some cases all the hairs are red when this happens. I have a strain that turns all the hairs red at about 60 days and still has clear trichs. I have another strain that just reached its peak milkiness and doesn't have a single red hair but the amber is creeping up on the buds. Its all about the trichs and bud development.


----------



## robtoker (Sep 22, 2009)

is milky and cloudy look the same


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Sep 22, 2009)

no look at the pics you can clearly tell milky from clear


----------



## figtree (Sep 22, 2009)

hey brick top, can you shed some light on cystolith hairs for us? are these undeveloped trichomes? i've noticed these and assumed the heads of the trichs havnt formed yet, is this correct?


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 22, 2009)

figtree said:


> hey brick top, can you shed some light on cystolith hairs for us? are these undeveloped trichomes? i've noticed these and assumed the heads of the trichs havnt formed yet, is this correct?


What I believe to be true is stated beneath. Maybe it answers your question and maybe not but it is about all I know about it.


The stalked capitate glands are not the only surface structure on cannabis plants. Multicellular sessile or bulbous glands hug the surfaces of some leaves, and are said to contain Cannabinoids. In my experience, they contribute little to the drug content of the plant. Some authors apparently believe these structures to be juvenile or stunted stalked trichomes. 

Cystolith hairs are blunt, pointed objects which contain calcium carbonate crystals. They look like faceted traffic cones, and do not have a ball on top. 

Finally, the plant also produces unicellular hairs, which indeed do look like small hairs. Cystolith glands and unicellular hairs do not produce drug chemicals.


They are most common on the leaf underside. Cystolith glands exude insecticidal and miticidal substances to gum up pest mouth-parts and repel them but they have no THC.


----------



## figtree (Sep 22, 2009)

very interesting! the reason i ask is my fan leaves got shiny over night so i took a look with my scope and the fan leaves were covered with them... weird i thought. must be trichs forming....
excellent once again brick top! thaks for the enlightenment..


----------



## brainwarp (Sep 22, 2009)

BrickTop....that is an amazing amount of information. I'm on my first grow (not counting tossing some seeds in the woods as a teen, 30 years ago). Thanks a bunch for the "college biology lesson." I'm in your debt.


----------



## figtree (Sep 22, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> BrickTop....that is an amazing amount of information. I'm on my first grow (not counting tossing some seeds in the woods as a teen, 30 years ago). Thanks a bunch for the "college biology lesson." I'm in your debt.


i think we all owe brick some gratituded, i have learned an unbelievable amount from him......


----------



## nuera59 (Sep 22, 2009)

I must say BRICKTOP is the fuckin man.
every post is very informative.
cheers


----------



## Mr.Niceguy03 (Sep 22, 2009)

Goodshit Bricktop + rep cleared up somethings I wasn't 100% on thx bro.


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 22, 2009)

brainwarp said:


> BrickTop....that is an amazing amount of information. I'm on my first grow (not counting tossing some seeds in the woods as a teen, 30 years ago). Thanks a bunch for the "college biology lesson." I'm in your debt.


 

It was my pleasure  and on your way out of the classroom instead of placing a bright shiny apple there for me instead if possible make it a nice bud from a fine sativa. It will get you better grades. 
&#12288;
Actually there really is a ton of really great information out there if someone just uses Google. 

You can find almost anything if you are willing to put in the time. I have just bookmarked a lot of pages and C&Pd some to Word or other programs. 

I have read most of it enough times that when certain questions are asked I know what to post, where a full accurate detailed description can be found and I shoot it off. But anyone can find out just about anything if they Google.


----------



## figtree (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah searching does wonders, in my case im kinda limited...my computer broke, and so am i so i'm actualy on a ps3, writing with my game controller.......lol kinda tough...


----------



## robtoker (Sep 23, 2009)

ya u no ur shit alright howold ru ifu dontmind asking im sure thats not u in ur avater


----------



## nhvass (Sep 23, 2009)

always go with the trichs, the hair dont hold any THC


----------



## Tucker2119 (Sep 23, 2009)

i just have completed my first indoor grow and as i trimmed up the fan leaves and singles, i noticed the shiny surface on the bottom, i looked through my make-shift microscope ( quick tip here, just look the wrong way through one side of a binoculars, you have to get real close and have plenty of light btw.) and i noticed fully formed trichs on the bottoms of my leaves?.. mind you that they were very small fan leaves but still fan leaves themselves....


----------



## Roseman (Sep 23, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> &#12288;
> If you wonder if you might need to get gas for your car do you stop and get out and look at the rear of the car to see how high it is riding to judge if you need gas or do you just look at your gas gauge? Pistil color is looking to see if the rear of the car is riding high or low, trichome color is the gas gauge.
> 
> 
> .


 

Great comparison, great post!


----------



## figtree (Sep 24, 2009)

very nice quote roseman.
great analogy brick top.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 25, 2009)

figtree, I was trying to think of the word analogy, but it escaped me.


----------



## figtree (Sep 26, 2009)

Roseman said:


> figtree, I was trying to think of the word analogy, but it escaped me.


that happens to me all the time................lol


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 26, 2009)

figtree said:


> that happens to me all the time................lol


 

It can be frustrating at times. Even when trying to convey something simple a momentarily lost word can cause the use of another that is not exactly right or leaving you stumped trying to come up with something you know that you know but cannot pull up the info on at that moment and you end up on the horns of an enema trying to pick your wording.


----------



## Roseman (Sep 27, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> It can be frustrating at times. Even when trying to convey something simple a momentarily lost word can cause the use of another that is not exactly right or leaving you stumped trying to come up with something you know that you know but cannot pull up the info on at that moment and you end up on the horns of an enema trying to pick your wording.


 
yea, I gues I am getting old-timers disease.


----------



## Roseman (Dec 5, 2009)

Bumpity, Bump, bump


----------



## chronichaze (Dec 5, 2009)

Tucker2119 said:


> quick tip here, just look the wrong way through one side of a binoculars, you have to get real close and have plenty of light btw.)


Does this actually work? I have been looking around for a microscope or loupe and can't find one. Does binoculars really work?


----------



## bdinfluence (Dec 8, 2009)

google 'loupe' and click on shopping ther are a bunch of them just waithing to be ordered


----------



## Fditty00 (Dec 8, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

Again, a MUST read for determining when to harvest..


----------



## eza82 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great thread !


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 25, 2010)

this is very good stuff, i have it saved and will re read this again. thanks for all the pics and break downs.+ rep for sure


----------



## God Dam (Jan 25, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Does this actually work? I have been looking around for a microscope or loupe and can't find one. Does binoculars really work?


IT WORKS! wow. great tip. i do not have a scope but have some nice binoculars sitting right here. read your post. picked up the binoculars, and holy sh*t.........it works great!
thanks for sharing that great tip.


----------



## Jack Scalpel (Nov 26, 2011)

I always had the thought that since crystals are so sticky and the buds are hanging out in the wind that they may catch more pollen glands from males that may floating around. This would be a means of general selection for evolution. I dont know it just always made sense to me.


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Nov 26, 2011)

BrickTop: "CBD biosynthesizes into cannabinol (CBN) & tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)."

Finally, somebody said this (I've read it elsewhere too). But is it true?
A lot of people say CBD is an end product, but it seems it can degrade into CBN _or even turn into THC_!

Weird.

Edit: If enzymes can get CBD into THC, then what happen to this "new" THC? I need to look up the word "biosynthesize"


----------



## Mr.GrÃ¸nn (Nov 28, 2011)

There you have it. The end of our knowlegde, nobody can answer the above post.


----------

